# Duathlons



## dandare (21 Mar 2012)

Well I may be past my sell buy date but for some reason I have the urge to do a duathlon (can't swim so triathlon out of the question) I don't seem to be able to find much information about them,like a list of events for instance.


----------



## Arsen Gere (21 Mar 2012)

Duathlons usually appear among the triathlons. A big one is Dambuster, but there are a few around the early triathlon season because it is no fun cycling/running around soaking wet. In the north east Stokesley is this coming weekend, followed by Morpeth on the 9th of April, Durham on 29th of April. See the links in other posts in this section of the forum for triathlon sites.


----------



## fimm (21 Mar 2012)

Look on the British Triathlon website and somewhere there's a list of events - you can filter by type.
If you are in Scotland, the Triathlon Scotland website is easier to navigate!


----------



## Spark (11 Apr 2012)

I'm no expert but I was looking at the same thing a while ago as swimming is much weaker than running and cycling for me. Difficult without knowing where you are, you can get lots of off road duathlons in the winter, I did the trailman here this year - mix of abilities, well run event, but really tough. They run a road duathlon at Eton in September.
http://www.humanrace.co.uk/events/duathlon

I have heard that this link is good for all levels as well, though I have not tried any and not sure I will as they are quite far for me, there is a novice duathlon in July if that is what you are looking for:
http://www.eventslogicuk.com/event/monkton-park-novice-duathlon/24


----------



## 007fair (11 Apr 2012)

Learn to swim !  Honestly - if I can anyone can


----------



## Edge705 (11 Apr 2012)

Duathlons I wish unfrotunately Im restricted to SOLATHLONS which is basicaly armchair bike armchair


----------



## dandare (11 Apr 2012)

The Monkton park one looks ideal but it is 140 miles away from me. Something like that but within say a 50 mile radius would be OK.
I'm based in leicestershire.


----------



## dongo (15 Apr 2012)

You're not too far from Derbyshire - there's a duathlon at Carsington Water around October time - depends how good a cyclist you are though as it's not an easy route. I've never done it (or anything much else) but my wife's keen on this sort of thing and she says it's a tough one. Plenty of time to train though ...


----------



## dandare (15 Apr 2012)

Thanks I'll have a look into that. At the moment my cycling is loads better than my running but I am going to persevere with it. Looking to at least two more months running before I try the run/bike/run malarkey


----------



## Ghost Donkey (19 Apr 2012)

A lot of magazines have event guides in the back. A lot of organisers run multiple races throughout the year.

If you can get to a club and you fancy it you can learn to swim. I went from struggling to do 2 lengths front craw one October to 30 min for 1500m open water swim in an olympic distance race the next July. It's not fast but a big improvement for me. I'm an average guy and that kind of progression is normal if you can get to a couple of coached sessions a week. Strangely it's cheaper than going on my own at the council pool. I really enjoy swimming now too.


----------



## Hackle23 (1 May 2012)

New to the Forum hence late reply. I really enjoy duathlon and have done a couple this year (Althorp Duathlon and Dorney Lake) and had to drop another through injury. The training is fun but don't underestimate the jelly legs you get from transitioning from the 20k or 40k bike to the second run phase. www.timeoutdoors.com has loads of duathlon and triathlon events listed.


----------

